# Thoughts on Magswitch



## BigCountry79 (Jun 2, 2021)

What are your opinions on the magswitch products for jigs, featherboards, etc?


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

I have a pair, I like them, I rarely use them. Mostly on the router table for feather boards. They would work as a crosscut stop on the table saw.


----------



## swp (Dec 17, 2021)

I have a featherboard that I use on the TS regularly. They work great but are seriously overpriced, which is why I only have one featherboard. I have toyed with using mag bases from Harbor Fright made for holding dial indicators. They are about $16 each and come with do-hickeys for positioning the indicator. Take that off and the base can be used as a stop block.


----------



## NewBlackDak (Mar 15, 2021)

I have two of the featherbords. One stays on the bandsaw, and the other get most use on the router. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DrRobert (Apr 27, 2015)

Featherboard. Very handy, but often the throat plate prevents putting it in the sweet spot. Do they make a wide one?

Other products generally too pricey for me to justify.


----------

